
Thomas Paine: spendthrift, scrounger and polemicist of genius - pepys
https://usa.spectator.co.uk/2018/03/thomas-paine-spendthrift-scrounger-and-polemicist-of-genius-2/
======
evrydayhustling
I feel like I suddenly understand Steve Bannon a lot better.

------
cocacola1
If anyone wants a collection of his works, I can't think of a better book than
Library of America's Thomas Paine: Collected Works -
[https://www.loa.org/books/95-collected-
writings](https://www.loa.org/books/95-collected-writings)

------
rmason
There was a short lived Broadway play on the life of Thomas Paine. It was
filmed but I'm not sure it was ever released.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pz3WlFPAWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pz3WlFPAWQ)

